# Can you own a sloth in the uk?



## Jessikat

I have loads of animals but would really love to own a sloth ive just seen a vid on them and they dnt look too aggressive but is it legal to have them here in England?
thanks D


----------



## Zoo-Man

The short answer is yes.

You can keep pretty much any animal given you have the right paperwork, authority, housing, husbandry skills, etc etc. 

I do not know of any Sloths kept in private hands, only in zoos, but it wouldn't suprise me if there are a small handful in private collections in the UK.


----------



## Jessikat

Thanks ill read more into it
i can imagine them being pretty expensive though lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Jessikat said:


> Thanks ill read more into it
> i can imagine them being pretty expensive though lol


I would think so too


----------



## Pimperella

Are they still DWA? I remember years ago when I saw them on the list and laughed my head off at the thought of a Sloth on the rampage lol
But huge huge huge Claws on them. HUGE! 
But good are they cute! Would have loved a couple of sloths myself but I'm not into keeping Exoctic animals lol Have enough as it is lol
I remember the documentory on Sloths, I cried when she was so exhausted from swimming across the river, that she lay on the bank a whole day to recover, Them climbed into the nearest tree and had something to eat and still looking very worst for wear.


----------



## pippainnit

I visited an orphan sloth sanctuary in south America and it was confirmed to me that they are the most adorable, intriguing creatures. Having seen their day-to-day care, requirements, and general natural habitats, I can't say I'd recommend keeping them as a 'pet' though.


----------



## becky89

Pimperella said:


> Are they still DWA? I remember years ago when I saw them on the list and laughed my head off at the thought of a Sloth on the rampage lol
> But huge huge huge Claws on them. HUGE!
> But good are they cute! Would have loved a couple of sloths myself but I'm not into keeping Exoctic animals lol Have enough as it is lol
> I remember the documentory on Sloths, I cried when she was so exhausted from swimming across the river, that she lay on the bank a whole day to recover, Them climbed into the nearest tree and had something to eat and still looking very worst for wear.


Yeh I think they're still DWA, so that's more for the OP to consider.


----------



## I am a scarecrow

I think i remember hearing on the radio a couple of years ago, that they were taken off the Dwa list. I could be wrong though.


----------



## bbav

Can't find them listed on the current DEFRA list http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## becky89

Oh my bad they must have been taken off then! Well that makes things a little easier lol


----------

